# Advice and help needed



## jose524 (Nov 13, 2012)

good day just a quick one what is the cost to live in portugal for a family of four +- in or near fatima and my son is 13 years old will he adapt


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Jose and welcome to expat forum. 

There is a lot of advice on kids/teenagers moving to Portugal and will they adapt.
All you have to do is look through the SEARCH facility. 

You have given very little information on what exactly you are looking into about the Fatima area. Is there a specific reason that you have chosen there? 

There are many people living in that region and I am sure could offer you advice.
There are also several members who have moved here from South Africa.

Let us know a little bit more about you and I am sure someone will respond. 

Is your 13 year old the eldest? with a name like Jose have you got a Portuguese background?


----------

